# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Δορυφορικοί χάρτες απίστευτης ποιότητας !!!!!!

## RF

http://maps.live.com/

Σε 2D επιλέξτε switch to bird eye's view

Απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό, διακρίνεται ο ιστός στην ταράτσα !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alasondro

το έχουμε ξαναπεί....

----------


## RF

Αν υπάρχει ξανά στο forum ας διαγραφεί.
Πάντως εγώ το είδα σήμερα πρώτη φορά και έπαθα πλάκα  ::

----------


## john70

> Αν υπάρχει ξανά στο forum ας διαγραφεί.
> Πάντως εγώ το είδα σήμερα πρώτη φορά και έπαθα πλάκα



Πολύ καλό !!

----------


## giannisl

ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ !!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Billouris

Κάλα είναι απίστευτο. Αν βγει και σε πρόγραμμα να μας ενημερώσεται εδώ.

----------


## donalt

Το έδειξα πριν καμιά βδομάδα στον nettraptor αλλά έχετε υπόψη ότι η φοτο οι κοντινές είναι από αεροφωτογραφίες.

----------


## sokratisg

Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο!!! Ποπό μακάρι μία μέρα το wind να είναι έτσι....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο!!! Ποπό μακάρι μία μέρα το wind να είναι έτσι....


Προς απάντησή σου:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=450306#450306 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=450306#450306 Internet



Πηγή: Reuters, CNET News.com, e-pcmag.gr

----------


## ALTAiR

> http://maps.live.com/
> 
> Σε 2D επιλέξτε switch to bird eye's view
> 
> Απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό, διακρίνεται ο ιστός στην ταράτσα !!!!!!!!!!!!


Πως επιλέγεις 2D και switch to bird eye's view??????
Δε βγάζει κάτι που να μπορείς να επιλέξεις.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Και εγώ δεν βρήκα κάτι.
Μήπως χρειάζεται να έχεις εγκατεστημένο το google earth??

----------


## acoul

> Και εγώ δεν βρήκα κάτι.
> Μήπως χρειάζεται να έχεις εγκατεστημένο το google earth??


κάποιοι θεωρούν ακόμη ότι PC = M$ όπως παλιά ότι η γη ήταν το κέντρο του κόσμου, τετράγωνη και τα συναφή !!

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά, και πάλι δεν έχω καταλάβει τι πρέπει να κάνω...
Μήπως πατάς στο privacy και κατεβάζεις κάτι? λέω τώρα...


edit: κατάλαβα ότι αν έχεις linux δεν βλέπεις τίποτα, αλλά, και στο άλλο μηχάνημα που προσπαθώ με xp, πάλι δεν βλέπω κάτι  ::

----------


## RF

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RF
> 
> http://maps.live.com/
> 
> Σε 2D επιλέξτε switch to bird eye's view
> 
> Απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό, διακρίνεται ο ιστός στην ταράτσα !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Δες τη φωτό εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ht=#447947

BTW ας κλειδωθεί το παρόν αφού υπάρχει topic με το ίδιο θέμα το οποίο μου διέφυγε  :: 

*
Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (18/09/07,18:52):
Κλειδώνεται το θέμα αυτό. Παρακαλώ συνεχίστε στο παρακάτω:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33041
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33041*

----------

